# الان عناوين المكاتب الاستشارية فى السعودية .



## nasr_art (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اقدم لكم اليوم عناوين معظم المكاتب الهندسية السعودية منفعة للمسلمين وابغى من عملى هذا وجه الله ليس اكثر.
مهندس معمارى / نصر محمد​


----------



## shadyrey (11 يوليو 2009)

بجد بقولك من قلبى بارك الله فيك وهداك لما فيه منفعه الاسلام والمسلمين شكرا جدا وبحب اهديك القران الكريم وتفسيره على الوصلتين دول لانى احبك فى الله
القران الكريم
http://www.ziddu.com/download/5504732/QuranKareem.pdf.html

تفسير القران الكريم
http://www.ziddu.com/download/5539050/TAFSEERELQRAAN.rar.html

على فكره الملفات صغيره جدا وورد او اكروبات ريدر


----------



## shadyrey (11 يوليو 2009)

كنت عاوز انقل موضوعك علشان الفائده تعم وان شا الله بعرف الجميع ان ده عملك وباسمك علشان ده حقك وكنت بستاذن منك .........


----------



## nasr_art (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى shadyrey
هذا الملف منفعة عامة للمسلمين وانشره كما تشاء


----------



## ابو هدير (19 يوليو 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## مووهوب (20 يوليو 2009)

*جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك*​


----------



## عزتامين (17 مارس 2010)

مشكووور ياخى


----------



## hanihamza (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pointdesigns (18 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى نصر


----------



## عبــــــادي (11 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد حكور (11 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم أخى الكريم
وجعله الله فى موازين حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## عمروفايز (25 أكتوبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## hakhars (25 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## architectonic (26 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t227934.html

موضوع مشابه وسوف أضع موضوعك لدي


----------



## مجدي البارودي (30 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكركم على هذا المنتدى القيـم .. وعلى تلك الموضوعات والمعلومات المتاحة
وأرغب في معرفة البريد الاليكتروني للمكاتب الاستشارية 
وشكرا لكـــم


----------



## mzezo2 (23 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا واسعا


----------



## rahem-10 (11 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks a lotttttttttttttttttt


----------



## سلطان السيد الحسين (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*جعل الله عملك خالصا لوجهه الكريم واثابك على ذلك ورفع درجاتك*

جعل الله عملك خالصا لوجهه الكريم واثابك على ذلك ورفع درجاتك في الجنة


----------



## وائل الشال (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك اللةفيك


----------



## archclick (9 يناير 2012)

*أرك كليك ... تصميمات هندسية متكاملة ... مخطط كامل يبدأ من 4000 ريال*

أرك كليك ... تصميمات هندسية متكاملة 






تصميم معماري - ديكور وتصميم داخلي - مناظير 3D
انشائي - صحي - كهرباء - تكييف - حصر كميات





جـــــــوال : 540 4277 056

بريد الكتروني : [email protected]

الموقع الالكتروني : www.archclick.com

جميع الاسعار محدده مسبقا بشكل تنافسى مع اى مكتب هندسى آخر

خدماتنا في المملكة العربية السعودية

الخبر - الدمام - الرياض - جدة

او عبر المراسلة في اي مدينة أخرى​


----------



## باحا (3 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------

